# New source of fittings!



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Just got this email;

Dear Sir/Madam,

Have a nice day!

Weifang Huoda Pipe Fitting Co., Ltd is one of the largest professional 

manufactures and suppliers of pipe fittings in China. The products
include 

elbows, tees, reducers, pipe caps and flanges etc.. The materials of
pipe 

fittings include carbon steel, alloy steel and stainless steel. Our
products are 

designed and manufactured to conform to the standards of API, ANSI, JIS,
BS, 

DIN. Meanwhile we can also supply the specific products according to
customers'

requirements. For more than ten years, we have established business
relations 

with worldwide customers. We have 

good knowledge of our Chinese markets and good connections with our
quality, 

competitive prices and prompt delivery in the world.

For your information, please check the following brief production range
:

PIPE FITTINGS ( FORGED, SEAMLESS & WELDED ) 
Sch5-XXS& MATERIAL

ASTM A-105, A 182 F ASTM A 234. WPA, WPB, WPC, WP1, WP5, WP7, Wp11,
WP12, WP22 ,WP91 A 420 WPL3, WPL6, A 403 WP304/304L/316/316L/321/347,
Steam Boiler Class, Plus major Exotic materials i.e. Various grades
Nickel, Monel, Incoloy, Hastelloy,Inconel, Cupronickel & Titanium.

Germany MATERIAL: 
Stainless steel 1.4306,1.4301,1.4541,1.4571,1.4404,1.4435,
Carbon. steel:S235JR,C20,ST35.0,st37.0,st45.8 ,st55,ck45,st52 Alloy
steel:16Mn, Cr5Mo, Cr9Mo, 12Cr1MoV

DIMENSIONS:
ANSI B 16.11, B16.9, B16.28, B2.1 NPT, MSS-SP-43, MSS SP-48, SP 97,
B36.10 DIN2605-2619,BS , JIS

SIZES
1/2" NB TO 4" NB. FORGED ( SW & SCREWED ) VARIOUS MANUFACTURING
(2000Lb,3000lb,6000lb,9000lb)
1/2" NB TO 48" NB SEAMLESS PIPE FITTINGS (BW) Thickness :subter-80mm 16"
NB TO 96" NB WELDED BW ( ELBOWS & TEES TWO HALVES & REDUCER WITH ONE
SEAM LONGITUDINAL WELDED WITH 100% R.T) Thickness : subter-80mm

If there are some genuine pipe fitting requirements related with the
above range, please feel free to contact me and I will do my best to serve you.

Thanks for your attention. Best Regards

Kai
（sales director）
Working Mail: [email protected]
MSN MESSENGER ID:[email protected]
Tel: 86 536 8199769
Fax: 86 536 8199759
Website:www.pipe-fitting.net
Huoda Pipe Fitting Manufacture Co,Ltd



What a joke!:no:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ifyour A American-buy American-talk American!!!!!!!
My Country Tis Of Thee Sweet Land Of Liberty........an So On.............

Leak 1-----well Put A Boot Up Their Asssss Its The American Way!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I was reading a few days ago that China has lost 20 million jobs and it has caused a large surge of people into the outbacks. Is it wrong to get a little enjoyment out of that? I am not a fan of the global economy.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

China wrote the book on Protectionism, so I'm taking a page from that book and saying no.


----------

